# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Dichtsatz Marzocchi drop off triple bomber 32mm

## blueturbo

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich suche schon ewig einen Dichtsatz für meine Federgabel. Die  Standrohre sind 32mm im Durchmesser. Leider gibts von Marzocchi direkt  nichts mehr. Nun suche ich entweder Altbestände oder eine Alternative.  Der DIchtsatz ist in vielen Shops nicht lieferbar, aber ich kann doch  nicht der einzigste sein, der mal so nen Dichtsatz für seine Gabel  braucht.

Also hat jemand für mich ne Bezugsquelle für einen 32mm Dichtsatz für Marzocchigabeln?

----------


## prolink88

Marzocchi Dichtungen gibt es noch genug
zb.
www.enduroforkseals.com/id261.html
https://www.bike24.at/p1123402.html
https://www.tftuned.com/marzocchi-seal-kit/p2913

www.krama.at/enduro-bearings-...-6607/pid/2668

----------


## blueturbo

Ich werde morden mal die Staubdichtungen messen, Außendurchmesser müsste für die Enduro Bearings FK 6607 44,2 mm sein. Bestellen würde ich die dann bei www.bike24.de für 29,90 €. Wäre ja schön, wenn ich damit mein Problem mit der siffenden Gabel klären könnte.

----------

